# is there any group in india



## gara

Is there any group in india:afr


----------



## Ashley1990

I think one guys has made a group in MUMBAI..io dnt remmeber where his thread is..but u can look into My profile n join Indian group n talk to Indian fellas...


----------



## simpleindian

hey iam also from india.


----------



## Floccus Doda

I wish there was a group in Mumbai. Maybe we can start it?


----------



## Chandan

Hey, i am Indian too..


----------



## dupo supo

*Hey*

One more indian here.


----------



## gireesh

Me three


----------



## kusum ahuja

hieeeee


----------



## BearGrylls123

hey i am new here


----------



## silentboy

Hi...i m also from india


----------



## DEAD MAN WALKIN

Sup people...been a while since i last logged in here


----------



## DEAD MAN WALKIN

Not many Indians here


----------



## DEAD MAN WALKIN

In my opinion most indians having it arent aware its social anxiety ...Is the thread still active


----------



## spurs13

DEAD MAN WALKIN said:


> In my opinion most indians having it arent aware its social anxiety ...Is the thread still active


I agree. There's a group for it. You can see it off my profile if you haven't joined.


----------



## 1437

I didn't realize I had sa till I did some reading on Google


----------



## fauzdar65

hey fellow shy indians...


----------



## HelpfulHero

there are no groups in india. everyone is an individual! racist!


----------



## Floccus Doda

Yes, there is a India social anxiety support and meetups group right here on this forum. Look under 'groups' in my profile. But since not a lot of people log-in here often, and there's hardly any activity in the group here, we have moved on to a secret group on Facebook where we talk daily (the group here isn't abandoned, btw. I check it twice a week, at least). We already have had two meetups in Mumbai. We also approached a mental health NGO for help, but it didn't work out. If you want to be added to the Facebook group, PM me


----------



## krutika

*hey*

hey.im indian as well.mumbaikar t be even more specific.i think we should all start a group.


----------



## sp4c3b0und

I would also like to join such groups, btw Im from pune.


----------



## johnstillanxious

hi all Indians, i have been suffering from social anxiety for a ling time. I want to make a Whats App group first. Now I am living in Nagpur. Those who are interested, pls contact at me @ [email protected]


----------



## Neo1234

Cool! So many Indians are here.Nice to see all of you.


----------



## shiya

Me here


----------



## monotonous

hey i'm syed


----------



## payalll

hii


----------



## Blag

Hello, me too


----------



## MOHRAF

*social anxiety*

i am suffering from social anxiety since my childhood. Now I am 37 years old. I am taking english medicine for phobia. I can can not stop the Medicine. How can I overcome the Phobia without medicine.


----------



## Harrsh

Hey,I'm Harrsh 15 from Delhi and I have social anxiety and depression,I listen to metalcore music because I like it so don't judge,so people well label me as an emo.
If here's anyone my age in the same situation around Delhi,please Kik me because I do feel lonely a lot and I have trusting issues 
P.S :Sorry for grammar I'm not English. 
Kik:har_rrsh15


----------



## kc280598

Me too


----------



## chetan

Is there any group meet up in Mumbai???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## guru1982

Any meet up in Bangalore planned?


----------



## Leftee

Iam from india


----------



## DEAD MAN WALKIN

Anyone from Delhi ncr ???


----------



## hemu

Its so difficult to get a job
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

